# looking into vehicles



## sketchytravis (Jun 10, 2014)

I figured this would probably be the best spot to ask... sooo I blew the tranny in my wagon while ago. and now im finally getting around to looking at cars. and I kinda thought, why not look at some conversions and such, so I could just come and go comfortably between work and trips and such (I used to sleep in the back of my wagon from time to time, but I figured on maybe topping that lol)

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/rvs/4472943939.html

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/4510491277.html

there was these couple near me that I was considering as vehicles, I mean, if the mileage isn't terrible (below like 13-15 city), and theyre worth the price, id like to get one of these...

basically I know the Toyota is probably better on gas, but it looks kinda beat, but I can also probably get it even cheaper than listed, which is already cheaper than the dodge. and if I fixed it up itd probably be more comfortable

idk basically im just looking for opinions on either of them or any knowledge like mpg, reliability, modifications I can do for better mpg... I guess like which one would be more worth it and why?
or anything id need to know about them, or what im getting into with them

I don't know too much about buying vehicles in the first place, let alone these things lol


----------



## tobepxt (Jun 10, 2014)

the Toyota could probably be pretty nice if you put some work into it. also gives ya more space. aand its cheaper/better mpg? id go with that one.


----------



## sketchytravis (Jun 10, 2014)

tobepxt said:


> the Toyota could probably be pretty nice if you put some work into it. also gives ya more space. aand its cheaper/better mpg? id go with that one.




yeah I was thinking that, fixing the interior wouldnt be bad or expensive, except for the roof i guess its got the roof vent broken out of it (I don't even know what that is)... besides that just a couple garbage picked mattresses or couch cushions to lay on
but I was also thinking about reliability too, I don't know much about cars, just thinkin if anyone knows which one is more reliable of an engine? or anything about maintenance expenses
do you have any idea what the dodge gets gas wise? im just guessing its worse because its the 8 not a 6, but the 6 is carrying more


----------



## kif (Jun 10, 2014)

Toyotas are known to be very reliable. But it depends how its been treated. I would be a little surprised if that huge Toyota got better milage than the way smaller looking dodge but I know shit about american cars and don't see where it says what engines they have.

On gut feeling I'd go with the dodge. But here I couldn't park that Toyota monstrosity anywhere here and I'm thinking of all the places I wouldn't be able to go in it.


----------



## landpirate (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know anything much about fuel economy but I would say that the thing to check with the toyota is that the panels on the living area are all intact and not damp. It looks to be made the same way a caravan is and once you get moisture into those panels they become about as strong as wet cardboard. The roof vent is a vent you can push up to open to get air into the van. It wouldn't be too hard to get a replacement from a scrapyard as they are mostly standard sizes. What I wouldn't do if you get that van is just seal the whole up. I did that in my last van after the vent blew away and it fucked the whole van up with damp due to condensation.

Personally I prefer how the dodge looks. I prefer stealthy looking vehicles to live in. Good luck though. I hope you get a good deal


----------



## landpirate (Jun 10, 2014)

Just read the advert again and it actually says the toyota does 15 to 18 MPG.


----------



## lry (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd be weary of that Toyota. I didn't see a year model listed. Seeing it uses an R22 its between 1981 to late '90s By the way it looks its probably one of the 80 models, but I'm not 100%. You may have issues shortly with the timing chain, due to probable high mileage. That engine is known for it. But the engine is still rock solid. Also I think the dodge would be a better investment. I imagine it will require less work. It does have less MPG at 11/14, but that expected as Van has a 5.9L V8 and the Toyota is running a smaller 4 cylinder. That Van would probably clean up good.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 10, 2014)

I like Toyotas, but that Dodge van is sweet. I bet they aren't telling you the mileage because it is just under 200k or some other astronomical figure.

I'd recommend searching in a larger city and opening up some options. Be sure to google your selections and look for reviews owners have written or how they performed over the years.

Fyi: you can google mileages as well (may be different for a poor running vehicle).


----------

